

Enterprise sales lessons: how I almost closed Google, Intuit and Oracle - SteliE
http://blog.close.io/enterprise-sales-lessons-how-i-almost-closed-google-intuit-oracle-

======
nickporter
These b2b posts are really helpful, thanks!

